# Madwifi erzeugt immer neuen athX

## Pegasus87

Hallo,

ich hab ein kleines Problem mit dem Madwifi Treiber:

Und zwar erstellt immer ein neues athX, wobei X immer größer wird. Beim ersten hat er ath1 erstellt, inzwischen bin ich bei ath21, das nervt irgendwie.

Ich erstelle die Schnittstelle folgendermaßen:

```
wlanconfig ath[i]X[/i] create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode monitor
```

Dabei steht X entweder für gar nichts (dann soll ja laut man auch die nächste Zahl genommen werden) oder für z.B. 2.

In beiden Fällen wird jedoch die folgende Nummer benutzt.

Genauso gibt es noch die Option nounit, bringt aber irgendwie auch nichts.

Das komische ist, dass bei 

```
wlanconfig ath2 create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode monitor
```

 die Ausgabe 

```
ath2
```

 ist, trotzdem zeigt iwconfig nicht ath2, sondern die fortlaufende Zahl.

Woran liegt das und wie kann man das zurücksetzen?

Danke!

----------

## schmidicom

Mal eine ganz dume Frage am Rande, aber warum erstellst du diese selbst?

Bei mir musste ich nur den Treiber mit emerge installieren und kurz neustarten schon stand es automatisch zur verfügung.

----------

## Pegasus87

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Mal eine ganz dume Frage am Rande, aber warum erstellst du diese selbst?
> 
> Bei mir musste ich nur den Treiber mit emerge installieren und kurz neustarten schon stand es automatisch zur verfügung.

 

Also wenn ich die Treiber lade (yenta_socket und ath_pci) dann bekomme ich einmal wifi0 und ath0, nur lässt sich ath0 ja nicht in Monitormode umstellen, daher soll man ja diese vap erstellen, bei denen man dann alles festlegen kann und von denen auch mehrer existieren dürfen.

----------

## schmidicom

Ich frage nur weil ich ath0 auch nicht sofort benutzen konnte, ausser ich machte es mit dem initscribt.

Bei mir war es so das ich erst mit diesem Befehl die schnitstelle hochfahren musste:

```
ifconfig ath0 up
```

Erst danach klappte es es mit iwconfig oder was auch immer man für ein Programm nutzen will.

Dachte das bei dir eventuell das selbe der Fall ist, denn ich finde es schon komisch das du neue athX machen musst. Und ich habe sowohl beim Computer als auch beim Laptop eine Atheros-Chip WLAN-Karte.

----------

## Pegasus87

Also den th0 kann ich auch mit dem init script ganz normal nutzen und ifconfig ath0 up mach ich sowieso.

Und wenn ich das System bei diesem Treiber richtig verstanden habe, bedeutet das ja, dass man mit wlanconfig mehrere VAPs erstellen kann, um parallel über eine Karte (wifi0) mehrer Verbindungen herstellen zu können. Dafür hat man dann doch athX...

Nur muss man doch irgendwie festlegen können, dass immer ath2 oder ath3 erstellt wird. Ist doch sonst blöd, jedesmal, wenn man die Karte wieder benutzen möchte, andere Interface zu haben.

----------

## DeLorean

Hallo,

ich kram den Fred mal wieder hoch, da ich das gleiche Problem habe, und langsam ebenfalls genervt bin. Ich binde allerdings nix von Hand ein, sondern überlasse das alles schön den Treibern.

Wenn ich athx immer nur brav zur Datenübertragung nutze bleibt die Zahl gleich (momentan ath18). Sobald ich aber die Schnittstelle entferne, und den Monitormode einschalte (mit airmon-ng) zählt er wieder eins hoch.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Hat denn hier wirklich keiner ´ne Idee, wie man das beheben kann?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## py-ro

Schuss ins blaue, aber evt hat UDEV seine Finger im spiel, schaut mal hier:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-572393-highlight-mac+udev+eth.html

Nicht gelesen nur überflogen, klingt aber ähnlich.

Py

----------

## tk80

ich denke ich habe zu deinem Problem eine Antwort.

Bei mir war das auch.... 

Das ist ein Bug und auf der Homepage von Aircrack-ng stegt die lösung.

Muß man etwas in einer Datei umschreiben. ich glaube bei Udev.

Wenn du fragen zum Wardriving hast kannst beischeid sagen  :Wink: 

gruß

thomas

----------

## DeLorean

Jau, super Leute, genau das war's   :Very Happy: 

Nochmal kurz für den nächsten:

- In der Datei /etc/udev/rules.d/75-persistent-net-generator.rules im Eintrag unter # device name whitelist einfach ath* gegen Ath* tauschen (ja, wirklich nur das A groß schreiben)

- Die Datei /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules löschen

- Karte raus, Karte rein, und gut is...

Gruß

DeLorean

----------

